# Can I add you on facebook?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 25 male. 

I want to know if somebody that doesn't mind being added on my facebook friend's list, I don't have any friends in real life and I just created an account but I want at least a few friends so it makes me look more normal to high school classmates, lol. If you dont mind just post the facebook page, Thanks.

I don't want a person's facebook if it has anything related to social anxiety cause I don't want people that knew me to find out that I have it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

facebook.com/yeliz.diril :]
just say you're from here :]


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/?ref=home

Say your from here in a private message as I don't accept people I don't know - and nothing about sa that can be viewed by public!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure, feel free to add me on Facebook.

Send through a request. I used to play Farmville and all but not so much now. I had to stop playing all the games cos they were taking up so much of my time.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/profile.php?id=756616838&ref=profile


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Add me up buddy I could do with a friend! Problem is, it will look a bit suspicious if the people you add all seem to have a lower friedn count than yo. PErsonally, I'd just tell people my accoutn is new forever. It worked for my telephone friends list when people stole my phone.http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/adam.southworth1


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I sympathize with you. However, I stopped playing those pretending and "cover-up" games as they became too exhausting. People must accept me with my SA, just as they must accept other aspects of me; otherwise, they are too superficial and probably not a good friend anyway.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/hauoli

I'll be sure to write on your wall with friendly stuff. Cuz I'm nice. :yes
I don't hide my anxiety so you can really post whatever about it, but it's possible you keep yours to yourself so I promise not to say anything about it without permission. :b


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

djr86 said:


> I sympathize with you. However, I stopped playing those pretending and "cover-up" games as they became too exhausting. People must accept me with my SA, just as they must accept other aspects of me; otherwise, they are too superficial and probably not a good friend anyway.


I don't want people to know I have SA, that's too personal.


----------



## DavidSwan23 (Aug 21, 2013)

www.facebook.com/afterhours23


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

DavidSwan23 said:


> www.facebook.com/afterhours23


Welcome to the site - You may want to try this thread here --> 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/sas-facebook-directory-27321/


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

look up

facebook.com/smeetoT


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

no


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

My FB link is in my sig. Don't be shy! I enjoy making new friends.


----------

